# Schatteneffekt beim Text = Fehler??!! (CorelDraw)



## bluedom (23. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

folgendes:
Wenn ich in CorelDraw (8 und 10) einen Text mit einem Schatten hinterlege dann wird dieser Schatten beim Ausdruck einfach weiß und platt angezeigt.
Auf dem Bildschirm sieht allerdings alles korrekt aus!?

Hier ein Screenshot vom Bildschirm:
http://druckstudio-tostedt.de/problem/screen.jpg

Und einmal habe ich den Ausdruck eingescannt:
http://druckstudio-tostedt.de/problem/scan.jpg
(Etwas dunkel geworden aber für meine Zwecke reichts ^^)

Weiß jemand woran das liegt?!

Internette Grüße,
Maik Benske


----------



## paby (3. Januar 2003)

hallo,

hmm, möglicherweise sind die druckeinstellungen bei corel nicht korrekt
in corel 10
geh mal auf datei/drucken 
druckfenster öffnet sich - oben hats meherer reiter
klick auf sonstiges
bei prüfoptionen sollte folgendes angeklickt sein
vektoren drucken
bitmaps drucken
text drucken

oder mach mal folgendes:
kopier dein korrektes jpg-bild in ein anderes programm (word oder so)- und druck es jetzt aus - wenn der schatten nicht richtig dargestellt wird, stimmt die einstellung deines druckers nicht - was ein breites fehlersuchfeld wäre...

have fun - paby


----------

